# MSI Nightblade Z97 - cpu cooler



## xBruce88x (Dec 8, 2014)

Just grabbed me this barebones kit... I tried installing an AIO liquid cooling kit but it wouldn't mount to the socket due to some parts on the board being in the way.







right now i have the stock cooler on (haven't fired it up yet.. still working on the system) and was wondering what the best cooler would be?

edit: Core i5 4690k


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 9, 2014)

... its the MSI Z97 Nightblade barebones kit.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 9, 2014)

What AIO did you try? If that doesn't fit I would not be surprised if you can't find good air coolers to fit. I doubt you will be able to use towers due to height limitations, so things like the NH-C14 or L12 are probably the best air cooled options.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2014)

I have seen this many times with M-ITX motherboards. Usually it is a custom block or stock cooling only. They pack so much in there that even with smaller coolers, they either have an incompatible base to clear around the socket, and if you get lucky there, the cooler blocks the memory, the PCI-e slot, or in general will not work.

I see the stock cooler clearance line is not painted on the PCB for that board, but I guarantee they left no room outside of that mark.

I keep seeing this cooler in Google images...




Not sure of the cooler or its maker, but that looks to fit!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 10, 2014)

it seems to have a decent amount of room for height if i remove the side 120mm fan i installed. I might go with something like the L12. If i could find an AIO that didn't interfere with the cpu VRMs then i'd be good. It can fit a 120mm if the tubing is flexible enough. using stock for now... I don't dare touch that OC button on my case lol


----------

